# Red Ramshorn Snails?



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

[I don't know anything about snails, but was wondering if the red ramshorn snails are compatible with betta fish? I'v read were people have them to keep the tank cleaner. You can buy them on Amazon, they are beautiful!! Is this a good idea to put one in the betta tank? I have a 2 gallon unfiltered set up. And would I need to purchase a specific snail food?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes you can keep ramshorns with bettas. I have pink ramshorns in most of my betta tanks. Sometimes the bettas eat them though. And they breed like crazy...two ramshorns will turn into hundreds in a matter of weeks. I have never fed mine in the betta tanks, they eat leftover food and stuff. The only snails I feed are the ones in my snail tank (mysteries and ramshorns), and I feed them cucumbers.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

shannonpwns said:


> Yes you can keep ramshorns with bettas. I have pink ramshorns in most of my betta tanks. Sometimes the bettas eat them though. And they breed like crazy...two ramshorns will turn into hundreds in a matter of weeks. I have never fed mine in the betta tanks, they eat leftover food and stuff. The only snails I feed are the ones in my snail tank (mysteries and ramshorns), and I feed them cucumbers.


Yipes!! I'm not sure I can handle hundreds of snails(HAHA), how big a tank would I need for the snails alone? And what do you do when they multiply like that?


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Snails are easy keepers. Do you have plants or a cycled tank? Ramshorns are great for burrowing into the substrate. I agree with Shannon. There is never just 1 snail in the tank unless it's a nerite or an assassin. Just SOOOOO many snails. But they are easy to remove. They will eat plants, algae, cucumbers, zucchini. Safe from betta.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

cowgirlsue1 said:


> Snails are easy keepers. Do you have plants or a cycled tank? Ramshorns are great for burrowing into the substrate. I agree with Shannon. There is never just 1 snail in the tank unless it's a nerite or an assassin. Just SOOOOO many snails. But they are easy to remove. They will eat plants, algae, cucumbers, zucchini. Safe from betta.


Thanks, I would really like to get them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I always recommend snails as betta companions. Just to warn you, they are asexual and reproduce fast. If you are having a snail problem, there are a lot of ways to get rid of the babies


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I keep my ramshorns, that I allow to breed, in a 5 gal. I have a bunch in my 2.5 gallons also, but my males snack on the tiny baby snails, so they don't get overpopulated. And when I start seeing a ton of babies in their tanks, sadly, I just wipe them off the glass with a tissue during WCs. Most of the baby snails hang out on the heaters in the tank for some reason, it's black so I see tons of white dots on them, and I just remove them when there's too many.

It's kind of a pain. But, if you get just ONE ramshorn, they are neat to watch grow. My first one came in on a plant and I watched him grow from a tiny speck into a big brown snail the size of a dime. And their shells are flat and tall, so they are pretty neat. 

Another snail to consider is a mystery snail. They are pretty fun to watch. I have 7 of them, and I don't know where to put them, so they're in a 5 gal. They climb to the waterline, breathe, and then just let go and glide to the bottom of the tank, it's really comical lol. 

Ramshorns, and mysteries poop a lot, so you would definitely need to do gravel cleaning during every water change, if you don't already.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

shannonpwns said:


> Well I keep my ramshorns, that I allow to breed, in a 5 gal. I have a bunch in my 2.5 gallons also, but my males snack on the tiny baby snails, so they don't get overpopulated. And when I start seeing a ton of babies in their tanks, sadly, I just wipe them off the glass with a tissue during WCs. Most of the baby snails hang out on the heaters in the tank for some reason, it's black so I see tons of white dots on them, and I just remove them when there's too many.
> 
> It's kind of a pain. But, if you get just ONE ramshorn, they are neat to watch grow. My first one came in on a plant and I watched him grow from a tiny speck into a big brown snail the size of a dime. And their shells are flat and tall, so they are pretty neat.
> 
> ...


great info, I needed that.The crazy part is when you purchase them you get ten in an order. I'm gonna need major prep time.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

PetMania said:


> I always recommend snails as betta companions. Just to warn you, they are asexual and reproduce fast. If you are having a snail problem, there are a lot of ways to get rid of the babies


Good, cause I was getting on the discouraged side wondering what I would do with all these snails when they reproduce. Thank you!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

BettasRSweeties said:


> Good, cause I was getting on the discouraged side wondering what I would do with all these snails when they reproduce. Thank you!!!


 No problem. Good luck


----------

